# demontage MacBook noir 13.3 "



## sehkmet (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous 

Alors voila j'ai besoin de demonter le capot de l'ecran du macbook mais je ne vois aucune vis nul part j'ai tous scruter mais impossible de trouver une faille lol 

quelqu'un l'aurait-il deja fait ou sais comment le faire ?


merci


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Septembre 2007)

Le capot de l'&#233;cran ? Ben mon lapin, t'y vas pas par quatre chemins !
Pourquoi tu voudrais faire &#231;a ?
Et qu'est-ce que tu appelles exactement le "capot" de l'&#233;cran ? Son dos ?


----------



## pacis (3 Septembre 2007)

par devant, c'est collé/clipsé .
=> http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook/LCD-Panel/86/18/Page-16/Front-Bezel


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

qu'est ce que tu veux trouver sous la coque sup&#233;rieure du macbook??? tu veux retirer la dalle??

Edit : Et puis ca n'a pas l'air compliqu&#233; en plus... let it drop...


----------



## sehkmet (3 Septembre 2007)

ba en faite je cherche a coloré la pomme lol 

et j'ai trouver commen demonter le ibook mais rien sur le macbook il n'y a pas de vis 

et en general dans ce cas faut forcer pour ouvrir


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

voila une tres bonne id&#233;e... Colorer la pomme... Bon bah je pense que c'est le fil le plus inutile du moment... 

Bon courage... Vu la manip, du risque de tout bousill&#233; pour..... rien (tun&#233; ton mac qu'elle honte.... )

Shame on you... 

Bon courage quand meme


----------



## arnaud217 (3 Septembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> voila une tres bonne idée... Colorer la pomme... Bon bah je pense que c'est le fil le plus inutile du moment...
> 
> Bon courage... Vu la manip, du risque de tout bousillé pour..... rien (tuné ton mac qu'elle honte.... )
> 
> ...




 Entièrement d'accord...


----------



## Tox (3 Septembre 2007)

arnaud217 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord...


 Il y a quand même quelques modifications qui s'apparentent au génie.

Je pense par exemple au retournement de la pomme sur les premiers portables Apple.

Il faut que je retrouve ce lien...


----------



## sehkmet (3 Septembre 2007)

tu trouve le tuning mac deplorable c'est ton choix mais va voir ici 


















et encore plein ici 

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/tuning/rubrique14.html




si tu trouve cela moche rachet&#233; vous des yeux les ga bon ok il y en a des moche au travers mais il y en a aussi des magnifiques


----------



## Tz4ck (3 Septembre 2007)

Le tuning c'est une histoire de gout, il est vrai que desfois le résultat est surprenant. Perso je me risquerais pas à abimer un ordi que je trouve deja tres beau pour le personnaliser, et puis t'as pas l'air de trop savoir comment faire, alors j"espere pour toi que tu te loupes pas ...

Bonne chance


----------



## arcanomancer (3 Septembre 2007)

Le pauvre Macbook noir ! C'est le contraste Blanc pomme et noir coque qui est sublime. En fait, t"as rien compris !


----------



## arnaud217 (3 Septembre 2007)

sehkmet a dit:


> si tu trouve cela moche racheté vous des yeux les ga bon ok il y en a des moche au travers mais il y en a aussi des magnifiques




Mon point de vue n'était pas basé sur l'esthétique mais sur le risque que tu prends en bricolant ta machine comme tu veux le faire, surtout que tu n'as pas l'air de savoir vraiment comment faire.. car si tu te loupes, il ne te restera que tes yeux pour pleurer..


----------



## pacis (9 Septembre 2007)

une petite aide :
=> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=106962&st=180
=> http://www.icolours.ca/instructions/macbook/index.html

 


Evidemment , cela fait sauter la garantie ....


----------



## Fred'X (10 Septembre 2007)

Et le reste pour les maladroits comme moi.


----------



## sehkmet (10 Septembre 2007)

bon j'ai tenter le demontage mais je suis vite arreter quand j'ai commencé a enlever le cache noir sur les coté de l'ecran il y a des plomb pour la garantie je pensais pouvoir faire ca bien mais apres etude impossible de coloré la pomme sans faire sauter la garantie et vu ke le macbook a 1 semaine ... chui pas pret de le demonter lol merci quand meme a vous tous


----------



## El_Bobo (10 Septembre 2007)

Sage décision...  


En plus une fois ton mac tunné (quelle horreur!) va chercher un acheteur en cas de revente...


----------



## pacis (11 Septembre 2007)

il y a des gouts pour chacun. Moi, j'adore le tunning pour mac.


----------



## Fred'X (11 Septembre 2007)

Il y a bien un moyen : apple file des autocollants avec ses ordis, peut-être pour customiser soi-même ? Bon, blanc sur blanc c'est moyen mais blanc mat sur blanc brillant c'est la méga-classe !


----------

